# Is it illegal to cut down a Dogwood tree in Ga?



## JTMontana (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wonderin?


----------



## germag (Oct 9, 2009)

Why would that be illegal?


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 9, 2009)

I was told by a buddy that it was and that was my exact response.


----------



## germag (Oct 9, 2009)

I would say there's no truth to that at all.


Maybe if it's a tree that's owned by the State, such as on a highway right-of-way or on a State campus of some sort...but that would have nothing to do with the species.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 9, 2009)

*Dogwood tree*

Isnt it the Ga. State Tree??? Maybe thats where he got it from


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 9, 2009)

Not at all illegal. Some local governments have tree ordinances that apply to cutting down all trees.

Actually at one time dogwoods had substantial commercial value.  The wood is extremely hard and can smoothed to a glass like surface.  Dogwood was used for the bobbins and shuttles in the early textile mills, because the wood would not snag the thread as it passed back and forth through the weave, and as thread was pulled off the bobbin.

You can imagine how many millions of these had to be made, and they are pretty frequent finds at flea markets and antique stores.

In Athens, there is a Bobbin Mill Lane, which was the street to a Bobbin Mill located in a dense grove of dogwoods.

On a foot note, it makes an excellent firewood.  It burns with a glow, almost like a  gas log--with no open flame to speak of, for an extremely long time.  Several years ago one of the timber companies cut a natural stand, and the windrows were had a lot of large dogwood.  Hated to see them pushed up, BUT I got a firewood permit, and cut up about two pick-up loads of nothing but dogwood.  It will work a chainsaw over, but I had a very toasty winter.


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

I always heard that when I was a kid (I am 48 now). I think this comes from the thought that the dogwood tree bloom represents the cross and Easter....When I used to take down trees the old pulp wooder that took my logs told me I might as well hurt some member of a family as hurt one of the dogwood trees in the peoples yard...that was in Athens and there are lots of beautiful dogwoods there.


----------



## Mackey (Oct 10, 2009)

If it is, I'm goin to jail.


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 10, 2009)

Me Too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I havebroken that law a time or two if it is.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Redbow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dogwood is good bow wood too !


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 12, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Not at all illegal. Some local governments have tree ordinances that apply to cutting down all trees.
> 
> Actually at one time dogwoods had substantial commercial value.  The wood is extremely hard and can smoothed to a glass like surface.  Dogwood was used for the bobbins and shuttles in the early textile mills, because the wood would not snag the thread as it passed back and forth through the weave, and as thread was pulled off the bobbin.
> 
> ...




I see Bobbin Mill Rd on google, 5-pointish, where was the mill at?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 12, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I see Bobbin Mill Rd on google, 5-pointish, where was the mill at?



Down at the end of the road.  It's all very high dollar residential now, but some of the remains of the mill are there.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Oct 12, 2009)

safebuilder said:


> I always heard that when I was a kid (I am 48 now). I think this comes from the thought that the dogwood tree bloom represents the cross and Easter....When I used to take down trees the old pulp wooder that took my logs told me I might as well hurt some member of a family as hurt one of the dogwood trees in the peoples yard...that was in Athens and there are lots of beautiful dogwoods there.



I've never been told it's illegal, but it is an old southern superstition because of what safebuilder said.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 12, 2009)

I had heard something about the cross being made from dogwood and that's why people didn't cut or burn them...


----------

